

A narrated taste of the Plan 9 OS - jff
http://vimeo.com/7748726

======
jff
Forgive me if it doesn't flow perfectly in some spots; I basically wrote down
a set of bullet points and then ran through each ad lib. I'd also like to hear
any topics you'd like to see that weren't covered or weren't covered
thoroughly enough.

